# Equipo para poner sonido en casa



## serbel (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola a todos,me solicito un cliente poner sonido en su casa nueva en la sala, estudio
     ,recamara,alberca,etc,.Solo que me pide un equipo que se oiga musica diferente en cada uno de estos,pero yo no se donde adquirir un equipo de este tipo,agradesco me orienten,Gracias


----------



## Pablo16 (Feb 9, 2008)

Supongo que para cada lugar se necesita un amplificador independiente, y por supuesto, una fuente de música independiente.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Feb 13, 2008)

Necesitás varios equipos...
Por ahí podés conseguir un equipo central que tenga varias compacteras y todos canales individuales y que a CADA CANAL le asignaras un amplificador distinto.
Pero igualmente no creo que valga la pena.. Ese equipo no creo que exista.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 6, 2008)

La mejor solucion y la mas prolija en estos casos es utilizar algun integrado cuadrafónico, de esos que no tiran mucha potencia pero suenan y sirven para lo que vos queres.

te dejo unos esquema y circuitos de unos tda y tambien esta el tda1554 que consume 12V por 5Ah y entrega cuatro salidas de 11wwatts o 2 de 22watts.

espero t sirva.


----------



## serbel (Abr 7, 2008)

Gracias DJGRACO te agradesco mucho tu ayuda pero creo que ya solucione mi problema  
     buscando encontre un equipo de marca Jamo con tres amplificador e inclusive ya viene con base colocadas en pared para poner el ipod.Tu diagrama muy bueno y lo guardare.Gracias


----------

